# Contemporary composers ???



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

There really needs to be a section for 'contemporary composers'. Electronic and other instruments.



I need a list of non-repetitive, non-classical(less than 10 years ago) , new composers making new forms of music......not popular, not for movies.



Any one that spends a lot of time on ektoplazm.com knows what electronic music is capable of now. But I want something that is not psytrance or heavy on the rythem. 


I listened to this on the radio the other day: Xenakis, IannisTetras by Arditti String Quartet amazingly complex violins.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Thomas Adès, Brett Dean, the late Elliott Carter are three very very good ones for starters. Hugues Dufourt is another whose music I particularly enjoy.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sofia Gubaidulina
Arvo Part
David Lang
Robert Moran
John Adams


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's three for you to check out:

Thomas Lehn & Marcus Schmickler: Bart








Keith Rowe/Thomas Lehn/Marcus Schmickler: Rabbit Run








Cremaster: Infra


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jawnn, can I ask why you seem to be remaking the same thread every day? Is this actually an advertising campaign for the website you keep mentioning in the guise of a thread about new music?


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Well if you were to pay attention to the answers, you would see why. The first one was about classic composers and the second about electronic music. Now I think I have it narrowed down to what I really need. NEW COMPOSERS!

Now if I could find mp3s for this list....I am finding some on youtube. But free mp3s are what realy need.



Crudblud said:


> jawnn, can I ask why you seem to be remaking the same thread every day? Is this actually an advertising campaign for the website you keep mentioning in the guise of a thread about new music?


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Most of these are very tame. Aren’t there any composers that do radically obtuse music like Stockhausen?

Maybe I ‘m just finding the tame ones on you tube?

I just can't help but think there are some composers working in electronics that do not make repetitive thump thump music. Long pieces, not the short stuff on Ektoplazm.

just found something crazy ; Thomas Lehn and Keith Rowe.... but it's too add lib, or so it appears.

is it not possible to COMPOSE something electronic?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

try this


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

john 11 inch on youtube for whole pieces.

asym52 for short clips of concerts.

otherwise, dumitrescu, yoshihide, tone, tetreault, dhomont, ferreyra, avram, barrett (natasha, though richard is OK, too).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Noise ........................


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

ok I forgot to use the words "computer music".....
Try these for a better understanding of what I am looking for: (the sound is not good on your tube, these need good base)
















These appear to be sampler albums or they just think no one has the attention span for a long movement.

How ever I am still interested in "new composers" using convintional instraments like this:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Aha. Here is some Murcof

I bet you will like it


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

remember "Musique concrète".... radio static as music?

I remember this name 'Murcof' from the radio that plays such....a bit too ambient....

the full album


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Why don't you take a look at NewmusicXX's Youtube channel? I think his tastes might align pretty well with yours.


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

I am starting to think it maybe imposable to find computer music with out a hard beat rhythm

and people use harsh noise for filler way tooo much.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Have you heard Pita or Kevin Drumm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes!

Oh, you weren't talking to me.

But, anyway, yes.


----------



## dlmente (Sep 6, 2013)

You might give Mason Bates a try. He combines electronica/dj sampling with traditional classical instruments. Leonard Slatkin has been conducting a good bit of his music around the states. A number of his pieces have been played in Pittsburgh by the PSO. He also works as a dj (DJ Masonic).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

[To the OP: Don't overlook some brilliant acoustic music, the link at the bottom using 'traditional' and composer invented instruments.]



ArtMusic said:


> Noise ........................


So is Beethoven... i.e. "organized sound," -- or name your meat / poison.

Your point being... what, exactly... that you don't have the listening habit developed enough to follow it? And does that qualify your pronouncement that it is, uh, "noise?"

By your criteria, I'm guessing one of my favorite pieces, Lucia Dlugoszewski ~ _Fire Fragile Flight,_ which I find lyric and beautiful -- and a highly organized and brilliantly structured piece -- is "just noise."


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Kevin Drumm makes minamalist ambient harsh noise.





 too much electric guitar.


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

this is good for me 



 but I don't think I can listen to it often.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think you really know what you're looking for. Your examples go in all different directions.
You want beatless electronic "computer" music that is composed. What do you mean by composed? Composed as opposed to what? Randomly generated?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

jawnn said:


> Kevin Drumm makes minamalist ambient harsh noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link is to a piece by Mason Bates, though. Nothing to do with Kevin Drumm at all.

As for the comment about the electric guitar, I would suggest an alteration of attitude might be more useful than trying to find some illusive and not at all well-defined something that will please you in a particular (but still undefined) way. I.e., stop trying to find music that will please you and start trying to be pleased by music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Try this link to Wergo / Computer Music Currents volume 5 (features composers Denis Smalley, Mesias Maiguashca, Gareth Loy, Kaija Saaiaho and Jonathan Harvey): 
http://www.wergo.de/shop/en_UK/3/show,93261.html


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde (Apr 20, 2013)

Gabriel Prokofiev, concerto for turntables and orchestra.


----------

